# Casita de muñecas



## Eva Maria

Otra de esas preguntas estrafalarias mías.

¿Cómo llamaríais a una "casita de muñecas" de tamaño "gigante" dentro de la que los niños pueden jugar?

Mi duda consiste en que si pongo

- Casita de muñecas para niños

queda claro que se trata de una casita en la que se pueden meter ellos y no de una casita para meter a las muñecas?

En el caso que lo veais ambiguo, ¿cómo lo diríais vosotros?

EM

PS: Nunca hubiera sospechado que se pudieran poner taaaaantas cosas en un jardín!!!!!!!!


----------



## ToñoTorreón

De chico había una en el jardín de mi casa. Le decíamos simplemente la casita. 

Si dices casita de muñecas para niños, yo pensaría que es una casita para que los niños jueguen con sus muñecas. No se venderían muchas.

Podría ser casa o casita de/para jardín.


----------



## Eva Maria

ToñoTorreón said:


> De chico había una en el jardín de mi casa. Le decíamos simplemente la casita.
> 
> Si dices casita de muñecas para niños, yo pensaría que es una casita para que los niños jueguen con sus muñecas. No se venderían muchas.
> 
> Podría ser casa o casita de/para jardín.


 
Querido Toño,

Me has dado una idea, mira tú por donde!

¿Y si pongo "casita de muñecas para niños de jardín"? Nadie va a creer que se trata de una casita de muñecas "miniatura", a no ser que piensen que son los niños los que son "niños de jardín" y no la "casita"!!! Entonces será mejor que ponga "casita de muñecas de jardín para niños".

Mil gracias y mil besos!

EM


----------



## YaniraTfe

¡Hola Eva! 

Yo no usaría la palabra “muñecas” porque entiendo que podría prestarse a confusión...

Aquí voy con mis propuestas (Ya sabes que me encantan! )

*- Caseta para niños*

*- Casita de jardín para niños*

*- Caseta de jardín para niños*

*- Caseta de juegos para niños*

*- Caseta de jugar para niños*

(o alguna combinación con ellas)

A ver si te atrae alguna  Un besito


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Qué bueno que te sirvió, pero no se me hace que sea casita de muñecas. Para mí las casitas de muñecas son las de tamaño muñeca, de esas de la Barbie(tm). Pongo lo de tm porque supe por ahí que Mattel se suelta demandando a quien use "Barbie"(tm) sin su consentimiento expreso por escrito.


----------



## Eva Maria

YaniraTfe said:


> ¡Hola Eva!
> 
> Yo no usaría la palabra “muñecas” porque entiendo que podría prestarse a confusión...
> 
> Aquí voy con mis propuestas (Ya sabes que me encantan! )
> 
> *- Caseta para niños*
> 
> *- Casita de jardín para niños*
> 
> *- Caseta de jardín para niños*
> 
> *- Caseta de juegos para niños*
> 
> *- Caseta de jugar para niños*
> 
> (o alguna combinación con ellas)
> 
> A ver si te atrae alguna  Un besito


 
Querida Yanira, buenas noches-madrugadas!

Lo tuyo son los macrodespliegues de listas de propuestas! (Rápida de mente)

Quizá tú y Toño teneis razón respecto a "de muñecas"; eliminándolo ya no dará lugar a confusión.

Mi preferida, la clásica:

*- Casita de jardín para niños*
** 
Muchas gracias por tu constante ayuda.
** 
Dulces sueños, canaria!

EM



			
				ToñoTorreón said:
			
		

> Qué bueno que te sirvió, pero no se me hace que sea casita de muñecas. Para mí las casitas de muñecas son las de tamaño muñeca, de esas de la Barbie(tm). Pongo lo de tm porque supe por ahí que Mattel se suelta demandando a quien use "Barbie"(tm) sin su consentimiento expreso por escrito.


 
Pues con lo plastificadas y cursis que son(tm)! (Por si acaso!) Jajajaja!

Toño, al final sigo tu consejo y el de Yanira, y elimino a las muñecas.

Buenas noches y dulces sueños!

EM


----------



## Jellby

"Casita para niños" o simplemente "casita".


----------



## Eva Maria

Jellby said:


> "Casita para niños" o simplemente "casita".


 
Jellby,

Gracias por tu aportación!

¿Sabes qué pasa? Que tengo que traducir una lista de distintas "casitas" de todo tipo que se pueden construir en un jardín, y me veo obligada a adjetivarlas - con relativo ingenio - usando "de jardín", "de muñecas", "con tejado de paja", etc..., para distinguirlas unas de otras! (No puedo poner en todas "casita para niños" o simplemente "casita"!)

EM


----------



## Domtom

-
Casita de muñec*A*s para niñ*O*s no me suena bien, porque por desgracia  vivimos en una sociedad machista  en la que las niñas y sólo ellas  pueden jugar con muñecas; a los niños se les prohíbe llorar, jugar con muñecas, ponerse una falda... 

La que más me gusta de cuantas han salido, es _caseta_ o _caseta para niños_ (*YaniraTfe*) --también se puede decir _caseta infantil_--; pero claro, si debes añadir un adjetivo "jardinero" u otro...


----------



## Jellby

Domtom said:


> Casita de muñec*A*s para niñ*O*s no me suena bien, porque por desgracia  vivimos en una sociedad machista  en la que las niñas y sólo ellas  pueden jugar con muñecas; a los niños se les prohíbe llorar, jugar con muñecas, ponerse una falda...



Pues yo en ese "para niños" no veo ninguna especificidad de género, es decir, para mí significa "niños y niñas". El problema es que el tipo de casitas del que hablamos no es "de muñecas" (en todo caso sería de madera o de plástico ).


----------



## Domtom

Jellby said:


> Pues yo en ese "para niños" no veo ninguna especificidad de género, es decir, para mí significa "niños y niñas".


 
Claro, claro, *Jellby*, precisamente. Yo también lo veo que engloba a los dos sexos, pero por eso mismo no pega que los niños de sexo masculino jueguen con muñecas, ya que para mí "casita de muñecas" me suena a una casita para muñecas, y por lo tanto pequeñita --en la que no caben niños de carne y hueso--, si bien es cierto que hoy en día fabrican muñecas de tamaño gigante.


----------



## CeltaProscrito

Hola Eva María.
Si escribimos "la casa del árbol" como la casa que está encima de un arbol y en la cual juegan los niños, por similitud también deberíamos de llamar a tu casa: "La casa del jardín". 
Sigo pensando, como los demás, en que poner "muñecas" da lugar a confusión.


----------



## Eva Maria

Domtom said:


> -
> Casita de muñec*A*s para niñ*O*s no me suena bien, porque por desgracia  vivimos en una sociedad machista  en la que las niñas y sólo ellas  pueden jugar con muñecas; a los niños se les prohíbe llorar, jugar con muñecas, ponerse una falda...
> 
> La que más me gusta de cuantas han salido, es _caseta_ o _caseta para niños_ (*YaniraTfe*) --también se puede decir _caseta infantil_--; pero claro, si debes añadir un adjetivo "jardinero" u otro...


 
Hola, Domtom!

Tienes toda la razón! Por eso yo insisto en poner "niños", que escrito por mí no es sólo el genérico (machista también), sino además una afirmación de que también y sobre todo los "niños varones" van a jugar en esas casitas (con muñecas/muñecos, a los médicos, "a casitas", o a lo que sea)

EM

PS: Por cierto, la falda escocesa te queda que ni pintada!



			
				Jellby said:
			
		

> Pues yo en ese "para niños" no veo ninguna especificidad de género, es decir, para mí significa "niños y niñas". El problema es que el tipo de casitas del que hablamos no es "de muñecas" (en todo caso sería de madera o de plástico ).


 
Detallista Jellby,

Arriesgándome a que nos arrastren al foro de inglés, te aclaro:

Hay dos tipos básicos de "casitas para niños" en los jardines ingleses (tenían que ser ellos!):

La "playhouse" ("casita para niños"/"casita" propiamente dicha) y la "Wendy house" (una casita de muñecas, pero gigante). 

Luego hay todo un mundo de posibilidades, por lo que parece: casita de los gnomos y hadas, castillito de princesas, refugio pirata,.. )

Thanks for your comments!

EM


----------



## clares3

Hola, gentes
Hace poco, en otro hilo, para definir una de esas casitas de jardín dimos con el término "cobertizo" que perfectamente podría encajar en alguna de las que tienes que traducir. Recuerda: es la destinada especialmente para que se reúnan los adolescentes intrigantes.
Clares3


----------



## Eva Maria

CeltaProscrito said:
			
		

> Hola Eva María.
> Si escribimos "la casa del árbol" como la casa que está encima de un arbol y en la cual juegan los niños, por similitud también deberíamos de llamar a tu casa: "La casa del jardín".
> Sigo pensando, como los demás, en que poner "muñecas" da lugar a confusión.


 
Celta,

Se me pasó tu post!

Sí, pero "la casa del jardín" puede ser cualquier otro tipo de construcción de jardín, incluso para adultos. Debo hacer hincapié en que no sólo es una "casita", sino además "para niños".

De acuerdo respecto a las muñecas, pero no veo otro modo de traducir "Wendy house" para distinguirla de "playhouse" (Ya veo que al final nos van a trasladar a todos en volandas al foro inglés).

Gracias por tu aportación!

EM



clares3 said:


> Hola, gentes
> Hace poco, en otro hilo, para definir una de esas casitas de jardín dimos con el término "cobertizo" que perfectamente podría encajar en alguna de las que tienes que traducir. Recuerda: es la destinada especialmente para que se reúnan los adolescentes intrigantes.
> Clares3


 
Clares3,

Y si te digo que yo soy la misma que puso el hilo del "cobertizo del Club de los Cinco"? Jajajaja

El "cobertizo" ya lo usé para esa otra "casita", así que tendré que estrujarme la testa para dar con otros sinónimos ad-hoc!

Gracias por tu voluntad de ayuda!

EM


----------



## krolaina

Evita, habrás pedido un plus para esta traducción, no??

¿Qué te parece *caseta/casita de juegos*? Por liarte más...pero así no tendrías que darle vueltas al tema "muñecas" y se entiende que es para los niños, digo.

Besitos.


----------



## Eva Maria

krolaina said:


> Evita, habrás pedido un plus para esta traducción, no??
> 
> ¿Qué te parece *caseta/casita de juegos*? Por liarte más...pero así no tendrías que darle vueltas al tema "muñecas" y se entiende que es para los niños, digo.
> 
> Besitos.


 
Hola, Krolaina!

Voy a arruinar a la editorial con mis exigencias!

No te lo creerás, pero ya he utilizado "casita de juegos" para otra! (Una con "toys", me parece). Pero gracias por intentarlo!

Mi imaginación no tiene límites y encontraré otras formas insospechadas de bautizar a todas y cada una de esas casitas de marras!

Buen fin de semana, cariñosa!

EM


----------



## Pandorga

Hola:

Mis hijos me dicen que están en el refugio, lo mismo lo puedes combinar y poner algo como "refugio infantil de jardín", si no es demasiado cursi.


Saludos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Lo de refugio me suena como a refugio nuclear o búnker. Tal vez en España tenga otra connotación, no sé.


----------



## Eva Maria

Pandorga said:


> Hola:
> 
> Mis hijos me dicen que están en el refugio, lo mismo lo puedes combinar y poner algo como "refugio infantil de jardín", si no es demasiado cursi.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Pandorga, 

No, de cursi nada! (después de tener que traducir algo como "casita-seta de los gnomos del bosque", nada puede ser ya cursi!). "Refugio" estaría muy bien si no lo hubiera ya utilizado en otra de las dichosas casitas que es un refugio propiamente dicho!

Gracias de todos modos por tu respuesta!

EM



			
				ToñoTorreón said:
			
		

> Lo de refugio me suena como a refugio nuclear o búnker. Tal vez en España tenga otra connotación, no sé.


 
Jajajaja Toño! 

No, en España lo primero que se viene a la mente al pensar en un refugio, es una casa apartada, generalmente en la montaña.

Un abrazo,

EM


----------



## clares3

Comparto plenamente lo de EvaMaría: en España dices refugio y la gente se imagina un casa de madera con un lago cerca donde pasarse un fin de semana de lujo asiático.
Clares3


----------



## Víctor Pérez

clares3 said:


> Comparto plenamente lo de EvaMaría: en España dices refugio y la gente se imagina un casa de madera con un lago cerca donde pasarse un fin de semana de lujo asiático.
> Clares3


 
En ese tipo de casas de madera suele haber muchas colonias de insectos anidando entre los intersticios de las planchas de madera: arañas, ciempiés, cucarachas, gusanos y otras _monadas_ por el estilo. Por fortuna, y esta es la buena noticia, estos insectos atraen a bastantes reptiles que, al cobijo de los intersticios libres del suelo, acaban con buena parte de ellos. Sin olvidar los murciélagos, que suelen anidar entre las tablas del techo...

Con lo que lo del lujo asiático, me parece muy relativo... 
Pero reconozco, *Clares*, que la estampa es idílica...


----------



## Domtom

clares3 said:


> Comparto plenamente lo de EvaMaría: en España dices refugio y la gente se imagina un casa de madera con un lago cerca donde pasarse un fin de semana de lujo asiático.
> Clares3


 



Víctor Pérez said:


> lo del lujo asiático, me parece muy relativo; pero reconozco, *Clares*, que la estampa es idílica


 
¿Así?

refugio de madera junto al lago


----------



## clares3

Más bien ésto http://www.chaletmadera.com/turismo-rural.htm (ya que cada cuál elija)
Clares3


----------



## ToñoTorreón

A mí me gusta el de clares. Debo tener sangre asiática en las venas.


----------



## L4ut4r0

En el diccionario bilingüe de Yahoo para traducir _playhouse_ usan "casita para juego de niños". No me gusta mucho esa traducción pero me sugiere usar "casita para que jueguen los niños". Y justamente, las casitas de muñecas son (en nuestra sociedad machista) solo para niñas, pero las del tema de este hilo no son propiamente de muñecas, sino como dijo Eva Maria, para jugar en esas casitas al doctor, a las casitas, o a lo que sea.


----------



## Eva Maria

L4ut4r0 said:


> En el diccionario bilingüe de Yahoo para traducir _playhouse_ usan "casita para juego de niños". No me gusta mucho esa traducción pero me sugiere usar "casita para que jueguen los niños". Y justamente, las casitas de muñecas son (en nuestra sociedad machista) solo para niñas, pero las del tema de este hilo no son propiamente de muñecas, sino como dijo Eva Maria, para jugar en esas casitas al doctor, a las casitas, o a lo que sea.


 
L,

Has captado perfectamente los varios aspectos implicados en esta en apariencia sencilla traducción!

He observado, no obstante, que en el caso de los ingleses (y en los países del norte de Europa en general), se trata a niños de ambos sexos de manera "neutra", por así decirlo, dejando que elijan su tendencia libremente (al menos en la infancia y la pubertad). Las propias palabras para designar a niños y niñas (o a niñas y niños) genéricamente son neutras, no asumen género alguno (kid, child). Como debe ser.

EM


----------



## bb008

"Una casita de juegos" para el jardín... simplemente


----------



## Eva Maria

bb008 said:


> "Una casita de juegos" para el jardín... simplemente


 
bb, 

Gracias por tu aportación! 

¿Puedo decirte que ya alguien en uno de los tropecientos posts anteriores había sugerido lo mismo? Jajajaja! Es lo que pasa cuando se extienden tanto los hilos!

Resulta que tu propuesta ya la utilicé para otra de las casitas infantiles!

Un saludo cordial,

EM


----------



## bb008

Lo coloqué apoyando la sugerencia anterior a la mía...


----------



## Jellby

Eva Maria said:


> Resulta que tu propuesta ya la utilicé para otra de las casitas infantiles!



¿Y seguro que tienes que usar distintos términos? ¿No puedes decir, por ejemplo, "casita de juegos estilo tal" y "casita de juegos estilo cual"?


----------



## Eva Maria

bb008 said:


> Lo coloqué apoyando la sugerencia anterior a la mía...


 
Ah, perdón, bb!

Bueno, entre las dos me confirmais esa "casita" por lo menos!

Gracias!

EM



			
				Jellby said:
			
		

> ¿Y seguro que tienes que usar distintos términos? ¿No puedes decir, por ejemplo, "casita de juegos estilo tal" y "casita de juegos estilo cual"?


 
Detallista Jellby,

Uy, sí ya lo he hecho con otras tipo "casa de té japonesa"/"casa de té al estilo japonés" (ahora no me acuerdo por cuál me decidí al final), "refugio al estilo de los Alpes". Pero es que repetir todo el rato "estilo de..." pudiendo poner otra cosa si es posible.... ¡Por eso intenté encontrar otras variaciones!

Gracias por todos tus comentarios!

EM


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Y digo yo, *Evita*, a la vista de lo visto, ¿no te convendría mejor hacer traducciones jurídicas...?


----------



## Antpax

Víctor Pérez said:


> Y digo yo, *Evita*, a la vista de lo visto, ¿no te convendría mejor hacer traducciones jurídicas...?


 
O volver a los egipcios, esas sí que molaban ¿verdad Eva?.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Eva Maria

Víctor Pérez said:


> Y digo yo, *Evita*, a la vista de lo visto, ¿no te convendría mejor hacer traducciones jurídicas...?


 
Victor,

Pero tú no sabes lo que me relaja leer vuestras carcajeantes respuestas a mis estrafalarias preguntas!!!!

Y además, así puedo toparme contigo!

Un saludo cordial,

EM



			
				Antpax said:
			
		

> O volver a los egipcios, esas sí que molaban ¿verdad Eva?.


 
Ant,

Estoy ansiosa por perderme dentro de una laberíntica pirámide, pero la editora insiste en que pasee por interminables jardines frondosos!

Pero a ti te encuentro tanto en Luxor como en un jardín inglés!

Besos!

EM


----------

